# Ισοκράτης μαϊμού



## sarant (Dec 11, 2008)

Όπως καθυστερημένα είδα, ο χτεσινός (10 Δεκ.) Ελεύθερος Τύπος κυκλοφόρησε με ένα ρητό του Ισοκράτη στο πρωτοσέλιδο και σε μαύρο φόντο.

Το ρητό είναι:
_Η Δημοκρατία μας αυτοκαταστρέφεται, διότι κατεχράσθη το δικαίωμα της ελευθερίας και της ισότητας, διότι έμαθε τους πολίτες να θεωρούν την αυθάδεια ως δικαίωμα, την παρανομία ως ελευθερία, την αναίδεια του λόγου ως ισότητα και την αναρχία ως ευδαιμονία_

Εγώ το είχα πάρει τις τελευταίες μέρες από καναδυό ιντερνετικές λίστες παραληπτών, αλλά δεν είχα δει το εξώφυλλο της εφημερίδας.

Ο Ισοκράτης δεν τα είπε έτσι. Τα περί αυτοκαταστροφής της δημοκρατίας είναι ανύπαρκτο ή επιεικώς παρακινδυνευμένη ερμηνεία, το "κατεχράσθη το δικαίωμα της ελευθερίας και της ισότητας" είναι προϊόν φαντασίας. 

Όμως για λίγο να σταθούμε στο "να θεωρούν την αυθάδεια ως δικαίωμα..." 

Λοιπόν. εδώ, όσο κι αν το θεωρώ λάθος, δεν μ' αρέσει να βγάλω το "ως" και να πω "να θεωρούν την αυθάδεια δικαίωμα". Μόνο αν το αναποδογυρίσω: να θεωρούν δικαίωμα την αυθάδεια, ελευθερία την παρανομία, ευδαιμονία την αναρχία.

Όσο για τον Ισοκράτη, κάτι έγραψα εδώ:
http://www.sarantakos.com/isocrat.htm


----------



## nickel (Dec 11, 2008)

Τον προβληματισμό για το «ως» (που σε συχνοβασανίζει) τον εξοστράκισα εδώ.

Ως προς τον προβληματισμό για τον Ισοκράτη, ες αύριον.


----------



## Elsa (Dec 11, 2008)

Επειδή αυτό το mail κυκλοφορεί και ανακυκλώνεται συνέχεια, συντάξτε, βρε παιδιά, ένα άλλο mail που να το ανασκευάζει, να το κυκλοφορήσουμε κι εμείς σαν απάντηση. Αν κάποιος έχει και έμπνευση, ας το σχολιάσει κιόλας, εγώ δεν έχω τις γνώσεις.


----------



## nickel (Dec 11, 2008)

Καλημέρα. Μου θυμίζεις (α) τα PPS που μου έρχονται και είναι ανορθόγραφες και κακομεταφρασμένες προσαρμογές στην ελληνική. Μια φορά μπήκα στον πειρασμό με ένα πανέμορφο slide show. Το διόρθωσα και το ξανάβγαλα στη γύρα. (β) Τα μηνύματα με τα παραμύθια που μας τσαμπουνάνε. Προσθέτω πάνω πάνω με μεγάλα γράμματα κάποια διεύθυνση (snopes, hoaxbusters, sarantakos), κάποια ευγενική ρομπατσίνα, και τα ξαναστέλνω στον αποστολέα και τις δεκάδες τους συμπαραλήπτες. Ο Ισοκράτης δεν ενοχλεί — είναι μπαινάκης-βγαινάκης για τον περισσότερο κόσμο. Αλλά, γιά να δούμε...


----------



## tsioutsiou (Dec 11, 2008)

Αυθεντικός Ισοκράτης: _το της πόλεως όλης ήθος ομοιούται τοις άρχουσιν_.


----------



## nickel (Dec 11, 2008)

Να αφήσουμε για λίγο το αισχρό πασάλειμμα του Ισοκράτη και να δούμε μια σειρά αποφθέγματα που φιλοξενεί η σημερινή στήλη του Χρήστου Μιχαηλίδη, με τίτλο «Όλα έχουν ειπωθεί...». Μερικά από τα αγαπημένα μου:

«Όλες οι γενικεύσεις είναι λαθεμένες, της παρούσης συμπεριλαμβανομένης».
(Ζαν-Ζακ Ρουσό 1712-1778, Γαλλοελβετός φιλόσοφος)

«Το μόνο αποτέλεσμα που θα έχει το "οφθαλμόν αντί οφθαλμού" είναι ότι θα καταλήξει να κάνει όλον τον κόσμο τυφλό».
και
«Σήκω, μη λυγάς. Γίνε εσύ ο ίδιος πρώτα η αλλαγή που θα ήθελες να έρθει σε όλο τον κόσμο».
(Γκάντι, 1869-1948, Ινδός ηγέτης)

ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ κάποιος να πει με σιγουριά ότι «τα πράγματα θα διορθωθούν αν αλλάξουν». Είναι σίγουρο όμως ότι «για να διορθωθούν, πρέπει να αλλάξουν».
(Georg Lichtenberg, 1742-1799, Γερμανός γνωμικογράφος)
"I cannot say whether things will get better if we change; what I can say is they must change if they are to get better."​


----------



## Costas (Dec 12, 2008)

Εγώ αυτό το δήθεν ρητό του Ισοκράτη το έχω δει να αποδίδεται στο Σωκράτη...


----------



## nickel (Dec 12, 2008)

Costas said:


> Εγώ αυτό το δήθεν ρητό του Ισοκράτη το έχω δει να αποδίδεται στο Σωκράτη...



Αυτό είναι το δεύτερο στάδιο των διαδικτυακών λειτουργιών παραποίησης: στο πρώτο στάδιο αλλάζουν το παράθεμα τόσο που να μην αναγνωρίζεται· στο δεύτερο το αποδίδουν σε κάποιον Γερμανό φιλόσοφο· στο τρίτο το έχουν πάρει όλα τα quotation sites που δεν κάνουν κανέναν έλεγχο και γεμίζουν το διαδίκτυο με τη Νέα Αλήθεια.


----------



## Elsa (Dec 12, 2008)

Costas said:


> Εγώ αυτό το δήθεν ρητό του Ισοκράτη το έχω δει να αποδίδεται στο Σωκράτη...



Τον Μάλαμα; ;)


(Επιτρέψτε μου να παραθέσω εδώ τους στίχους από την «Καληνύχτα» του, νομίζω πως ταιριάζουν με το κλίμα των ημερών. Αν θέλετε, μετακινήστε τους)

_Είναι ακριβός ο αέρας που φτύνεις
ακριβό το ποτό και το πίνεις
τρύπιες τσέπες και μακό φανελάκι
είναι ο κόσμος μπουκιά και φαρμάκι
είναι ο κόσμος δροσιά κι αεράκι ...

Λύσσα ο έρωτας, χάδι ο έρωτας
κόκκινα μάτια μου μη με ρωτάς
στα δεκαεφτά σου πηδάς το καλάμι
στα δεκαεννιά σου κανείς δε σε πιάνει
τρεκλίζεις στο δρόμο, μεθάς με τον πόνο,
σε λίγα χρονάκια δεν ξέρεις πού πας.

Ενήλικο μούτρο ανοίγεις γραφείο
τα πεντοχίλιαρα μυρίζουν αιδοίο
γλυκά νανουρίζεις στο ρήγμα π' ανοίγει
ξέρεις καλά η ζωή σου έχει φύγει
συμβόλαιο στο πάθος που λήγει.

Θηλιά ο έρωτας, ανάγκη ο έρωτας
χαμένα μάτια μου μη με ρωτάς
τρεκλίζεις στο δρόμο, μεθάς με τον πόνο
φοβάσαι και ξέρεις πού πας.

Όλοι οι καριόληδες μια εταιρεία
σάπια ηλικία έχει αδυναμία
γελάει ο χρόνος και λάμπει ανθισμένος
στο δρόμο σκοτώνει κι είναι κερδισμένος
σπάει το νήμα κι αναρωτιέσαι
τόσα χρονάκια γιατί να τραβιέσαι ...

Στάχτη ο έρωτας, μνήμη ο έρωτας
γέρικα μάτια μου μη με κοιτάς
τρεκλίζεις στο δρόμο, μεθάς με τον πόνο
σε λίγα χρονάκια το ξέρεις γερνάς.

Καληνύχτα μαλάκα, η ζωή έχει πλάκα
έχει γούστο και φλόγα, είναι κάτι σαν ρόδα
σε πατάει και σε παίρνει, μόνο ίχνη σου σέρνει ..._


----------



## nickel (Dec 18, 2008)

*Οι βιτρίνες που στ’ αλήθεια θες να σπάσεις, δεν σπάνε με πέτρες.*

Το έριξαν και άλλοι στα αποφθέγματα. Όπως ο Φώτης Γεωργελές στο σημερινό τεύχος της Athens Voice:


Ο κόσμος είναι σκληρός. Τώρα και ανέκαθεν.
Υπήρχε πάντα θάνατος στον κόσμο. Είναι μάταιο, αλλά δεν μπορούμε να δεχθούμε την ιδέα. Δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε αλλιώς.
Όποια δήλωση αρχίζει με τη φράση, ας μιλήσουμε ειλικρινά, είναι ψέμα. Οι νέοι οφείλουν να είναι ποιητές. Να λένε, μη μας ρίχνετε άλλα δακρυγόνα. Εμείς κλαίμε και από μόνοι μας.
Η πολιτική δεν είναι ποίηση. Είναι μικρές, πεζές, δύσκολες επιλογές. Όσοι πολιτικοί μιλάνε για υψηλά νοήματα, ιδανικά και συναισθήματα, ηρωικά και πένθιμα, είναι αυτοί που θέλουν να κρύψουν ότι δεν κάνουν τη δουλειά τους.
Όσοι «συμπαραστέκονται στα παιδιά» επίσης δεν κάνουν τη δουλειά τους. Τα «παιδιά» δεν θέλουν καμία συμπαράσταση. Θέλουν να κάνει ο καθένας το καθήκον του.
Το καθήκον είναι άγνωστη λέξη στον κόσμο μας. Στην Κοινωνία της Ανευθυνότητας δεν υπάρχουν υποχρεώσεις.
Οι περισσότεροι άνθρωποι δεν θέλουν ν’ ακούσουν. Σου λένε με εκατό τρόπους, μη μου λες φίλε ό,τι δεν θέλω ν’ ακούσω, μη μου αλλάζεις την άποψή μου για τον κόσμο. Πρέπει να επιμείνεις.
Μερικοί είναι πολύ σίγουροι για τον εαυτό τους, αλαζονικοί. Έτσι είναι συνήθως οι μαλάκες.
Όσοι δεν μαθαίνουν απ’ το παρελθόν είναι καταδικασμένοι να το επαναλαμβάνουν.
Όσο λιγότερα γνωρίζουν οι άνθρωποι για κάτι, τόσο πιο ακράδαντα το πιστεύουν.
Υπάρχει ένα απαραίτητο είδος νοημοσύνης που πρέπει να αναπτύξουμε. Η νοημοσύνη να καταλαβαίνεις τον απατεώνα πριν καν ανοίξει το στόμα του.
Η πραγματικότητα είναι η πραγματικότητα των μέσων ενημέρωσης. Άλλαξε κανάλι, άλλαξε πραγματικότητα.
Καλές προθέσεις και κακή πληροφόρηση. Σίγουρη συνταγή για καταστροφή.
Για πολλούς ανθρώπους η προσκόλληση στις πεποιθήσεις τους είναι πιο σημαντική απ’ την αλήθεια.
Οι ηρωικοί ρόλοι είναι ρόλοι νεκρών.
Κάποιοι μιλάνε πάντα θυμωμένα, μ’ αυτό το οργισμένο πείσμα των ανθρώπων που πιστεύουν ότι έχουν βρει τον ένοχο και τίποτε δεν θα τους εμποδίσει να τον θεωρούν υπεύθυνο της μίζερης ζωής τους.
Σπάσε τον κύκλο. Αντιμετώπισε πρώτα τον εαυτό σου.
Άμα αφουγκραστείς τον εαυτό σου ακούς καταπληκτικά πράγματα. Έχει και η μοναξιά πλεονεκτήματα.
Καμιά φορά είναι καλύτερο να κλείνεις το στόμα σου και να σωπαίνεις. Και καμιά φορά είναι καλύτερα να ουρλιάζεις. Η επιλογή είναι δική σου. Πάντα ήταν.
Οι βιτρίνες που στ’ αλήθεια θες να σπάσεις, δεν σπάνε με πέτρες.
Οι γενικές κι αόριστες καταγγελίες είναι εύκολες. Το δύσκολο είναι να αποκαλύπτεις. Όταν σταματάς να ρωτάς γιατί, έχεις εγκαταλείψει τη μάχη.
Όταν νιώθεις την έντονη επιθυμία να πάρεις πίσω κάτι που έχεις κάνει, καταλαβαίνεις ότι έκανες ένα λάθος απ’ αυτά που δεν διορθώνονται.
Μερικές φορές κοιτάζεις τον κόσμο γύρω σου με τέτοια διαύγεια που σου είναι αδύνατον να μην κλάψεις.
«Σ’ ακούω». Όταν οι άνθρωποι το λένε, συνήθως δεν το εννοούν.
Αν θες να γίνεσαι κακός, κάν’ το όταν είσαι μόνος σου.
Αν δεν ενδιαφέρεσαι για τις απαντήσεις, μη θέτεις τις ερωτήσεις.
Η συντριπτική πλειονότητα των ανθρώπων δεν σκέφτεται ποτέ κι όσοι σκέφτονται δεν θα γίνουν ποτέ συντριπτική πλειονότητα. Διάλεξε πλευρά.
Ο άνθρωπος είναι ένα ζώο που δείχνει μηδενική ανοχή σε οποιονδήποτε αποκλίνει.
Λίγοι βλέπουν αυτό που απλώς βλέπουν. Οι περισσότεροι βλέπουν αυτό που θέλουν να δουν.
Οι περισσότεροι άνθρωποι απεχθάνονται αυτό που δεν καταλαβαίνουν. Οι πιο δυστυχισμένοι απεχθάνονται κι αυτό που ποθούν.
Η άγνοια δεν δικαιολογεί την κακία.
Τίποτα σωστό δεν μπορεί να κάνει κανείς αν δεν κάνει και κάτι λάθος.
Δεν χρειάζεται να λύσεις όλα τα προβλήματα του κόσμου. Μόνο μερικά.
Η σιωπή είναι το όπλο που έχουν τα παιδιά. Δεν απαντάνε σε ερωτήσεις, κάθονται σιωπηλά, ούτε φιλικά, ούτε εχθρικά. Κλεισμένα.
Είμαστε ενήλικες. Πότε συνέβη αυτό και πώς το σταματάμε;


----------



## Costas (Oct 2, 2010)

Το ψευδοϊσοκράτειο χωρίο στις σελίδες άρθρου περί Ελλάδας και Ελλήνων του Vanity Fair.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 2, 2010)

Costas said:


> Το ψευδοϊσοκράτειο χωρίο στις σελίδες άρθρου περί Ελλάδας και Ελλήνων του Vanity Fair.



Χμμμ, απουσία από το μάθημα πάλι...


----------



## nickel (Oct 2, 2010)

Εμ, δεν είναι εύκολο να το βρεις, πρέπει να 'χεις και μνήμη ελέφαντα (ή επιμονή στην αναζήτηση):

psifio: Beware of Greeks bearing bonds

dr7x: Τσάκωσε τον Ισοκράτη


----------



## Costas (Oct 3, 2010)

Ε, δεν πειράζει: το δισάπαξ λεγόμενον βοηθά στην εμπέδωση.


----------



## Elsa (Aug 9, 2012)

Costas said:


> Εγώ αυτό το δήθεν ρητό του Ισοκράτη το έχω δει να αποδίδεται στο Σωκράτη...



Εσχάτως κυκλοφορεί και εικονογραφημένο, αλλά -ω του μπάχαλου!- με την εικόνα του Πυθαγόρα! 
Από το Jungle Report:

 
με αναφορά και στην τότε ανάρτηση του Σαραντάκου.

Ιφτούνους ι Σουκράτ'ς πουλύ μας ιέχ' μπιρδέψ'!


----------



## Marinos (Aug 9, 2012)

nickel said:


> Προσθέτω πάνω πάνω με μεγάλα γράμματα (...) κάποια ευγενική *ρομπατσίνα*, και τα ξαναστέλνω στον αποστολέα και τις δεκάδες τους συμπαραλήπτες.



Να που έμαθα μια καινούρια λέξη (όχι και τόσο καινούρια, δηλαδή: ρομαντσίνα, λέει, στα Επτάνησα).


----------

